# whats the best out of these speakers?



## markyboy156 (May 18, 2012)

hi all

out of these speakers the jtr noesis 212

xtz home cinema speakers

kef r900 speakers

m&k mp150

monitor audio gold 300

jtr noesis 228

which out of these speakers will produce the very best sound quality dynamics bass clarity treble highs attack midrange cleanest sounding biggest soundstage

the very best for all out action movies horror scifi comedy westerns

and for music heavy metal r&b pop rock hip hop reggae house rave classical orchestral funk thrash jazz blues

best for drums guitar flute pianno trumpet cymbals

could you please rank them in order please from 1-6 thanks

ps i would connect them to a denon 6200w amp band a emotiva xpa3 amp as well and a oppo 205 4k player?


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

Why don't you go listen to them and decide for yourself? What may be the best option for one person will not for another.


----------



## markyboy156 (May 18, 2012)

t the moment i have the rbh e55ti speakers can these hold their own against the speakers above or would they be blown out of the water buy the speakers above i mentioned thanks


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

Unlikely much difference. Of course every speaker has a difference in sound but those rbh e55ti are good speakers.


----------



## JBrax (Oct 13, 2011)

Let's see some pics!


----------



## TeeDeeKay (May 20, 2017)

The only way is to demo them in your own setting.


----------

